# Word 2000: can't seem to delete line



## JoeTesora (Aug 8, 2003)

I have Word 2000 (part of the Office package). 

I decided I wanted to divide two paragraphs by typing a line of hyphens (----) across the page. When I got to the end of the page, I hit "Enter" and the hyphens became a SOLID BLACK LINE, which was fine by me at first (looked nice and all). 

But now that I have changed my mind about the design and layout of the document... I CANNOT SEEM TO MAKE THE **** THING GO AWAY! 

Please help.

Joe


----------



## geek training (Aug 4, 2003)

*Highlight and Delete*

Joe,
Can't you highlight the line and delete or backspace to remove it?

In the future, a tip: when you want to play with things use the "save as" to save your document so you always have a good copy to return to. That way, you can play as discard if the document gets too messed up. :winking:


----------



## JoeTesora (Aug 8, 2003)

I cannot highlight them as if they were regular text. Once the hyphens became that solid line, it became impossible to highlight. I have tried to backspace through it, but all that does is "jump over" the line and move the line down to the next row of text - but does not delete it.

J


----------



## geek training (Aug 4, 2003)

Hard to help without seeing and touching. Could be a page break.

If you cannot figure it out, try this --> Copy and paste the text you want to a new document being careful not to include that line.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

When I tested this, mine went away when I backspaced over it... 

Anyway, to turn this option off for future documents, go to tools-->autocorrect, hit the "Autoformat as you type" tab and uncheck "Symbol characters with symbols


----------

